# So proud of my baby.



## Olacoai (Feb 2, 2015)

When we got Lola(a silver sable) from a shelter. She was 5 months at the time and it was love at first sight. We brought her home and introduced her to our other 5 month puppy pit/lab/other mix and they became instant best friends. They don't fight over food, they share actually and they always love to play. She was very anxious at first and had trouble listening to us cause she wasn't sure she could trust us. She was very nervous even to the point of peeing when she was scared! It was very troublesome. We worked with her and at times we did lose our patience but we never gave up on her! Now she is becoming more confident and walks without her tail being tucked and at dog parks she doesn't cower anymore! She is improving everyday! I fall more in love with my baby girl everyday! She is now 1.2 years now. She still needs me as a protector but I believe one day she will be the one protecting us.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Congratulations! Sounds like you're doing a great job of building her confidence. You're right, it can be frustrating (ALL puppies can be frustrating!) but so worth it in the end.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Congratulations on the progress so far! Keep working on trust and her confidence will continue to grow.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Good job giving that sweet girl a forever home and giving her the confidence to come out of her shyness. Poor thing must have had a bad life before you got her.


----------

